# Controlled hunts



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Was thinking about submitting for Ravenna deer hunt. This will be my first time submitting. I hunted the Arsenal 30 years ago when APCO ran it. Didn’t see a single deer but that had mostly to do with constant rain and being 16. Is there any good experience to be had there anymore?


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

Wife and I got in last year for the woman's hunt. Had a great time. Saw a young buck and a few doe. Nothing like it used to be as far as population but still fun. The problem is it seems they are only doing one regular hunt this year with 50 participants. That is down from the usual 5-6 hunts I think. Odds of getting picked are gonna be very poor.


----------



## Harvest Time (Sep 29, 2015)

I’ve been in there a couple times the last few years. I was in there last year, it’s definitely not what it used to be. I’ve not got a deer probably the last 4 times I’ve been in there. Weather didn’t help many of those times, but it’s definitely not what it used to be. 

APCO is the organization still running it. A couple years ago they were glad to be trapping coyotes again, but that again ended last year. Not sure why they don’t let them trap again, the deer numbers are down for sure, probably the reason for only 1 hunt. At any rate, it’s always neat to check out a new area.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks guys. Yeah I was just kind of wanting to try something new. I know odds are slim but I might enter.
Imagine turkey hunting in there! There has to be people doing it.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Uglystix said:


> Imagine turkey hunting in there! There has to be people doing it.


\

They used to offer youth turkey hunts a few years ago but stopped that as well

The good hunts were when they had waterfowl hunts in there....shot lots of ducks in those days


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Yep on the duck hunts! Shot my biggest drake mallard there. It was dam near as big as a goose!


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I didn’t know they ever had hunts for waterfowl or turkey there. I emailed the ODNR years ago when the Turkey population started growing near Westbranch. I asked if they had ever released turkey to repopulate. They said not for a very long time and not in portage county. They also claimed that the arsenal acted as broodstock as the unhunted turkey there expanded.


----------



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

UNCLEMIKE said:


> The problem is it seems they are only doing one regular hunt this year with 50 participants. That is down from the usual 5-6 hunts I think. Odds of getting picked are gonna be very poor.


This year there is a Women's hunt and a regular hunt with 50% of the hunters each. On a Women's hunt they can bring a male with them but only the female can shoot a buck. Last year there was 4 hunts but I'm not sure how long it's been since they had 5 or 6.
Also they are allowing Coyotes to be hunted during the hunt this year.

Did any of you get drawn?


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I didn’t get drawn. Oh well, plenty of public land to hunt.


----------

